# My First AR process



## goldwaters (Mar 2, 2012)

I made my first attempt at using AR. I really had a good time doing this. I had made a section in my notes regarding how much AR per gram (sorry I forgot who posted this, so I can't attribute it properly), so I just dished out 1 gram of gold flakes.... made the process easy. 

I have to say that I really enjoyed making the stannus, measuring out all the chemicals, testing the solution, everything. I made sure to follow the recommended washing scenario. It was all a blast! But to see the dried powder turn into a a ball of gold is beyond description. 

My wife has now contributed some of her earrings, old watch bands, and other miscellaneous objects, so now I'm ready to move on to another process. I ordered two of Lazersteve's videos today, so I'm looking forward to another process to try.

Thanks to everyone for all of the informative posts and videos. I am really enjoying the learning process. I enjoy reading Hoke, but all the posts make it much easier for me to understand.

I like the AR method better than the HCL/CL method because it was a much faster process.

I am posting a couple of pictures. I wish I was better at photography, it is a really deep yellow color and shines like a star.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 2, 2012)

Good job 8) 

Tom C.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 2, 2012)

Good job. Maybe one day I'll have mind too.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 3, 2012)

goldwaters said:


> I enjoy reading Hoke, but all the posts make it much easier for me to understand.


That's as it should be. If you read and understand Hoke, the comments you read on the board will make sense, where they may not otherwise. Most of us understand that Hoke doesn't address many of the things that are discussed on the board, but when you understand her teachings, everything starts to make sense, so you don't struggle. The biggest benefit, though, is it puts you on a common footing with others---so you understand what's being discussed. 

My advice----keep reading her book until you understand everything she teaches, and can recall information as required. I refined for several years before I felt comfortable not turning to the book for guidance. 

Nice job on your first button. 

Harold


----------

